# How do I apply a promotional credit?



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a $2 Apps For Android credit that expires soon. I found an app I wanted and 1-Clicked, believing my credit would be automatically applied. It wasn't, and I was charged.

Did I do something incorrectly? The app should have been eligible, as there was no "promotional codes do not apply to this title" statement.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you applied the credit to your account?  To check, go to any app you want to buy and click the link on the right under your list of devices.  There's a blue $ icon and the words "Redeem a Gift card or promotion code and view balance."  That will show you how much of what sorts of credit you have.  If there's something in the "Apps for Android" section, that amount should be used before your CC is charged.  Of course, if there's any in the general GC section, that would be used before the CC is charged as well.

Also, look closely at the confirmation email you get.  If your credit is $2 and the app you bought is $2.99, say, of course your CC will be charged for the extra 99¢ -- unless you have other GC credit available.

If you haven't applied the credit, you can do that at the above link as well.  You'll need to copy the code from the email confirming the credit into the box.  THEN buy the app.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for responding, Ann.

The credit is applied to the account; it was done so automatically. I don't know if this matters or not, but it was one of the special promotions under the Offers section one day. When I claimed it, I was sent a confirmation email stating it had been applied to my account. And it does show under my balances. 

I don't have any other credits besides this one. Am I supposed to have a promotional code to actually type in? There wasn't one included in the email.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, if it shows as a balance then it should be used first if an applicable item was purchased.  The only thing I can suggest at this point is to check with Amazon and make sure the app you bought was part of the promotion.  Some are very limited. . . .only certain books or whatever.

Also, sometimes you will see when you order that it looks like the card was charged the full amount, but when you actually get the confirmation email and/or see your statement and check the order sometime later, you see that the credit was applied.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would also check the email and see if there was a minimum price that the credit could be applied to.  I wouldn't think so, but there sometimes is with videos...

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Turns out it was a glitch in the system.

I spoke with an agent and he agreed the credit should have been used. I made another purchase while speaking to him and it went through correctly. 

And although I didn't ask, he refunded the money to my card.


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you for asking this question,  and Ann,  thank you so for this info!


----------

